

Hy, Get some Lisp flavor - mitghi
http://mitghi.com/hy-get-some-lisp-flavor

======
mitghi
I am new to Lisps but i did some programming with Haskell and i have
understanding of functional programming. I am very excited by the language and
i could get my hands on it fast. It is a charm since it compiles down to
python and i can see what is going on. I think Hy makes it easy to learn
Clojure for Pythonistas as well.

~~~
gus_massa
There was a recent discussion about Hy from another post. You may be
interested in reading the comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8696975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8696975)
(309 points, 3 days ago, 77 comments)

